# Is she a poodle or bichon?



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello 
I rescued my dog three months ago. We shaved her a week after we got her, and now that her hair's grown back lots of people say she's a Bichon. I'm now confused. I'm leaning toward just poodle.

The first picture is before being shaved.
The rest are pictures post shaved. She is a lot more fluffier now so that may be a cause. Her tail is docked and she has no dew claws.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought Bichons had full or at least, long tails. 

I'm trying to remember something I was told by a bichon rescue group years ago when someone dumped one at the vet clinic where I work. They said to determine if he was a bichon vs a poodle, to run a urinalysis because there is something different about bichon urine. I just can't for the life of me remember what that was, I'm leaning towards crystals in the urine, but I could be way off. 

I don't think it really matters so much, the hair coats are similar and she's absolutley adorable whatever it is she wants to be.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, she is very cute! Her ears are not poodle ears (poodle ears are low, at the level of the eye with long leathers). Bichons ears are high and set just like hers. Her eyes are also round like a Bichon, but there are mini poodles with round eyes. Also, her head is round like a bichon. 

On the other hand, they don't dock Bichon tails!!!! The Bichon's tail is one of it's best features. She must be a poodle or else whoever had her didn't know she was a Bichon. Body and head wise she looks Bichon. Well, poodles have longer legs then Bichons and her legs are longer. Bichons are also slightly stockier than poodles. 

Whatever she is, she is very cute! Maybe you should have her tested for fun. I understand your confusion. If she didn't have the docked tail, my bet would be on Bichon.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I think she is a bichon poodle mix. Her head looks like a bichon, and her body is longer like a bichon, but, her legs look on the long side which makes me think poodle.... cute girl though! You should grow her into a bichon trim and see what it looks like


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I don't think you can go by the tail....since someone docked it way to short for a Poodle..her nose is shorter and her head is squarer/broader than a Poodles too...AND she really looks like my neighbor's Bichon . I think she could also be a Poo/Bichon cross...She IS DARLING!!!

p*


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

She has poodle in her but does look like bichon too. She is adorable.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She's adorable whatever she is. I'd also say Bichon or possibly a bichon/poodle mix, which would explain the docked tail.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I think she is darling! No matter if she is a poodle, or a mix or no poodle at all. She is a beautiful little girl!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She looks like a bichon/poodle mix my sister has from a rescue. The longer body and shorter legs are definitely bichon. Yes, the ears are a bit high for a poodle; when you grow her coat out it may be easier to tell, but I'd say a mix.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Her head is a bichon head, but her body does have longer legs than a bichon should have. I'm going to go with a poodle bichon mix....although its entirely possible that she's a bichon with long legs (I've seen it!) or a poodle with short legs (seen that too!). Although her head shape, ear set, muzzle length, and eye shape all say bichon to me. Is she cream or white? Bichons come only in white, so if she is cream there is something else in there.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say a bichon poodle cross, a lovely looking one at that! Nice dog!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

_I say that she's 100% Q-T-PIE!!!!!!!_




That's a very special breed!!!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

She kinda looks like some cockapoos I have groomed


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

The easiest way ti tell is if you shave her face with a 10 and she just doesnt look right! However there are a lot of BicinPoo that have docked tails! She loooks like both so I wouldsay she prob is one of the designer dogs


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you all very much  I do believe she has some poodle in her( I am thinking half) as she is very smart. She is awesome and her breed doesn't change that for me.  I feel kind of dumb not seeing the bichon part of her.. Haha


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> Her head is a bichon head, but her body does have longer legs than a bichon should have. I'm going to go with a poodle bichon mix....although its entirely possible that she's a bichon with long legs (I've seen it!) or a poodle with short legs (seen that too!). Although her head shape, ear set, muzzle length, and eye shape all say bichon to me. Is she cream or white? Bichons come only in white, so if she is cream there is something else in there.


She is snow white with a teeny bit of cream/apricot on her ears. Thanks for the input


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Alas! I too am the owner of a 'Mystery' Poodle! My Molly's mom was 100% poodle but we call her Dad 'The Handsome Stranger' So when people wonder what she is, I just tell them she's 'loved'! :^) :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is a cutie. I would guess Poodle. But I love both breeds, so you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## milbrandt (Jan 7, 2022)

I know this is a very old thread, but my dog looks EXACTLY like yours. Been trying to figure out her mix for a while. Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

milbrandt said:


> I know this is a very old thread, but my dog looks EXACTLY like yours. Been trying to figure out her mix for a while. Thank you!


Welcome! The only way to say for sure is with a DNA test. Our members have used both Wisdom Panel and Embark. If you do go this route, I hope you’ll start a new thread and post your results.  I’m going to close this one to avoid any confusion.


----------

